# Offshore Venice, La.--Super Strike Charters



## Super Strike Charters (Apr 22, 2011)

The fishing the past several weeks has had its ups and downs for sure lately but it isn’t from lack of fish. There are a lot of fish offshore right now including Tuna, Mahi-Mahi, and Marlin. For the past few years we really weren’t getting the mahi and marlin this early in the season (spring) but when you don’t really have a winter in the Northern Gulf then the summer season does tend to start early. It is going to be a very good month offshore because of all the bait, huge patches of grass that will form some great rip lines, and the amount of fish we have in the area...it is going to be a good summer. This past weekend the weather was great and we had customers down from all over the country. Most of them have fished offshore in the Gulf and other areas, but none of them have ever fished this area, and as usual they all got their personal best and now know what fishing off the La. coast is all about. There were a lot of tuna offshore over the weekend at just about any location you went to, however, they were somewhat finicky. Blame it on the Super Moon or whatever, for the amount of tuna out there you would have thought it would be as easy as tossing out some bait and fish on, but it was a little tougher than that. Fish were still caught but it took patience. The largest tuna came off of the 32ft. with Capt. Will, which weighed in at 160lbs. caught by Michael Ellebracht from St. Louis. They had acres of tuna around them slow rolling, most in the 100+lb. class, but the one bite they got did not come easy. Usually when you see the tuna slow rolling or sometimes what we call porpoiseing, they aren’t feeding very good. If you wait them out they will usually turn on at some point. Just about everyone out there this weekend had tuna fish all around them so there is definitely no shortage, probably the most I have seen in a long time. The bite wasn’t that great until yesterday when it finally went off and they started feeding like they normally would. Could have had something to do with the approaching front, which has it fairly windy down here this morning. I am definitely looking forward to the next couple of months. It should be excellent fishing. June 1 snapper season opens so you can add that to the box as well and we still have a boat available for that Friday(opening day). So after a day of catching tuna, mahi-mahi, and other pelagics we can finish of the day with an easy limit of Red Snapper. 
We’ve got three boats to choose from…Two 32’ Twin Vees and a 33’ Freeman. All of them are perfect for fishing this area and we’ve got availability this month and next.

Capt. Damon McKnight
Super Strike Charters
1.800.318.1720


www.superstrikecharters.com
[email protected]


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

nice catch!


----------

